# Any positive stories?



## CluckCluck (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there,
Had egg collection y'day and only got 3 eggs, which was disappointing, but not a surprise after our scan last week. Any positive stories from people in similar situation?
Thanks,
cluckcluck


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Cluck Cluck..... you only need 1!!! stay positive


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I had 'only' 4 eggs, despite having 10+ on previous cycles (on my first I had 40+!)  - I was devestated and cried and cried, thinking if I didn't get pregnant when I had many embryo's, how could I with 4?    We were hugely lucky - all 4 fertilised, and I had two transferred back into me on day 3.  1 of those embryo's is my 12 month old son Ethan   - and  I have two embryo's in the freezer waiting for me! 

Best of luck,

Marie xxx


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi there CluckCluck

I can understand how you feel, when you so desperately want this to work for your sister.

My sis produced a reasonable number of eggs, but when we went back for ET, we were told that there were 2 good ones, which they put back, but none of the other 7 was good enough to freeze.  I was devastated and spent most of the day in tears.  When I posted on this site, a lot of people said you only need one good one, and they were right, of course.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for your embies.

All the best

Essex Girl


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

HI cluck cluck
you have done well and please don't worry about it as all the girls have said it only takes one
on secondary if thread and I am sure she wont mind me saying they had one embie put back in and she has just found out she is expecting identical twins !! so you see it only does just take one.
what you are doing is amazing and your sister has three eggs more than she did and she will be over the moon with that.
take care and look after yourself.
how long are you staying over there??

thinking of you  and your sister
take care
susie


----------

